# A long strange trip.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After a bizarre twist, I'm happy to be back. I missed my friends, heck, I missed my enemies!

But during that time I acquired numerous Boker automatics and one lovely one I had never seen before, a Boker Kalashnikov 74 with a copper plated Bowie blade! I bought one, and I'm going to be buying a spare!

I can't wait to discuss the new stuff!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad you're back! Since you've been gone, I've had to fill the void of our resident Polisher...mad skills eh? :laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I laughed myself sick!!!!

I think that polisher is one of my former drunken apprentices!

(I love the fact you took the picture on a "playing card").


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome back. You were missed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes welcome back. We been checking out milk cartons to make sure your picture wasnt on there on in the missing persons section.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

_Sometimes the lights are shining on me, other times I can barely see. Lately it occurs to me.....What a long strange trip it's been._


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is strange, and anything less than this, is amateur hour.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome back, brother!

Don't wander off, again. We get really nervous when our family members up and disappear.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Glad you're back! Since you've been gone, I've had to fill the void of our resident Polisher...mad skills eh? :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 97767


I would have expected better results from using the dried bones of your enemies to hone your blades.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome back you crazy bastard with mad polishing skills. Hope all is well.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I still have my game. For example, does your wife buy new magazine and book subscriptions for the "free gifts"? Mine does, and she got two folding knives for five bucks--my guess is that you immediately recognize the design.

The knife was worth 2.50 American, but now it's worth a couple of hundred.

I'll admit to being insane, but that doesn't mean I've lost my "edge."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

White Shadow said:


> I would have expected better results from using the dried bones of your enemies to hone your blades.


(Slippy slaps his forehead like he shoulda hada V8 and reaches for some DEB's ---Dried Enemy Bones and gets to work!) :vs_closedeyes:

BEFORE DEB's








AFTER applying a liberal portion of Libtard DEB's! Thanks White Shadow for the reminder! :vs_wave:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

LOL, Slip, are you sure you want to get into this trade? Ya' know, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Welcome back, brother!
> 
> Don't wander off, again. We get really nervous when our family members up and disappear.


Yea, I had almost resigned to accepting that *@The Tourist* had fell off the wagon and had succumbed to another red head.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Tourist's knives are so sharp, the shadows of the blade will cut your fingers off!! 




I think some version of that story won the National Liars Contest back in the late 80's.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome back....Nothings different here...same old stuff....can't get a decent kitty cat anywhere near this place now....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Welcome back....Nothings different here...same old stuff....can't get a decent kitty cat anywhere near this place now....


Oh, that's just what the doctor ordered. Lots of friends, no riff-raff, and no cats to work up my allergies.

As for polishing, I posted in another thread on what I use. I buy waterstones fro Ken Schwartz, he has a contact directly in Japan. The composite stones are even way up the grit table--I have stones starting at 140 grit all the way to 30,000. I also have his emulsions and suspensions, but the real hero is his nanodiamond slurry. One bottle gets you 3.2 million grit, and if you just won the lottery, I can polish your edge out to 5.4 million grit.

As for the forum, I wish I had never left, it's a jungle out there...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, that's just what the doctor ordered. Lots of friends, no riff-raff, and no cats to work up my allergies.
> 
> As for polishing, I posted in another thread on what I use. I buy waterstones fro Ken Schwartz, he has a contact directly in Japan. The composite stones are even way up the grit table--I have stones starting at 140 grit all the way to 30,000. I also have his emulsions and suspensions, but the real hero is his nanodiamond slurry. One bottle gets you 3.2 million grit, and if you just won the lottery, I can polish your edge out to 5.4 million grit.
> 
> As for the forum, I wish I had never left, it's a jungle out there...


Well, as I got into the knife sharpening kick I learned a valuable lesson...my selection of whet stones to procure must be equal to the amount of patience I have....So I got a chain saw file and now...if I got ta cut someone....its gonna hurt them a lot.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

OSG, I believe there is an edge for every need. As for time and patience, some of my most relaxed moments are over the stones.

I just worked several hours (and the change of daylight) to refine a Kershaw. Now, we both know what my wife is going to do to that edge going out tonight for dinner with the girls. That beautiful bezillion grit edge is going to be banged against every porcelain item in the restaurant.

But my wife is going to have a wonderful time. Even if she has a steak, it will be sliced perfectly. So I had a relaxing time, and she will have a relaxing time.

Heck, it's my bevel, I can repair it in an hour or two...


----------

